# Milwaukee M18 Combo kit w/ Hammer Drill



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone here have this kit? I was wondering how useful the 'Hammer' setting on the drill was. I've never had any experience with a cordless model before and didn't know if it was of any use or if I should plan to eventually buy a standard corded model hammer drill in the future. 

I bought the M18 combo kit because @ Home Depot you end up getting three M18 Red Lithium XC batteries which would cost you $360.00 plus tax in batteries alone, so I figured the combo was a no brainer at $399.

Here's the actual kit I got if anyone is confused...
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use my hammer drill far more then any of the other tools in that set.
Trying to remove stubborn screws, installing long deck screws, removing and installing outlets, installing lag bolts, removing lug nuts on my trailers with adapters that fit on sockets.
It will even act as a drill with special drill bits with a hex shank.


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

joecaption said:


> I use my hammer drill far more then any of the other tools in that set.
> Trying to remove stubborn screws, installing long deck screws, removing and installing outlets, installing lag bolts, removing lug nuts on my trailers with adapters that fit on sockets.
> It will even act as a drill with special drill bits with a hex shank.


 
I am confused. Are you talking about the Impact wrench or the hammer drill? The impact uses hex bits that 'lock' into place and the hammer drill has a regular chuck that you hand tighten. I ain't giving you a hard time I just don't which tool you are referring to.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hammer drill.
The impact drill is what your going to need to install things like Tap Con screws and any holes in block or brick.


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Hammer drill.
> The impact drill is what your going to need to install things like Tap Con screws and any holes in block or brick.


You've got that backwards - hammer drill is what you use to drill in concrete, rock, etc. The impact drill is the one that works like an impact wrench you'd use on car tires, rusty bolts, etc.

That being said I have the M12 version of the hammer drill and it works great for installing Tapcons and other smaller holes. Makes the masonry bits cut like butter. I'd imagine the M18 would be even better.


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

itguy08 said:


> You've got that backwards - hammer drill is what you use to drill in concrete, rock, etc. The impact drill is the one that works like an impact wrench you'd use on car tires, rusty bolts, etc.
> 
> That being said I have the M12 version of the hammer drill and it works great for installing Tapcons and other smaller holes. Makes the masonry bits cut like butter. I'd imagine the M18 would be even better.


I didn't know there was a M12 version. Thanks for the feedback. I've used probably 4-5 different brands of corded hammer drills but never a cordless model. I haven't had a chance to try mine out yet, and so I didn't know exactly what I had. Sounds like it will be plenty powerful enough for the odd jobs I'll do with it.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I tried a Ryobi 18v hammer drill. I returned it an got a 120v rotary hammer. There was such a drastic difference between a hammer drill (that cordless one and others I've had in the past) and a rotary hammer, it just blew my mind.

My experience with hammer drills is that they are only marginally better than low speed regular drills in concrete. The rotary hammer is on a whole different level.


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

forresth said:


> I tried a Ryobi 18v hammer drill. I returned it an got a 120v rotary hammer. There was such a drastic difference between a hammer drill (that cordless one and others I've had in the past) and a rotary hammer, it just blew my mind.
> 
> My experience with hammer drills is that they are only marginally better than low speed regular drills in concrete. The rotary hammer is on a whole different level.


You make a good point. I don't expect the M18 to come close to standing up to what a corded model would accomplish. I've simlpy never owned a cordless drill with a hammer feature on it so I didn't exactly know what I had. It seems like I'll be set for drilling pilots for tapcons, but not much past that. 

What corded model did you go with? Bosch?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I borrowed a cordless Bosch hammer drill a few years ago, from a friend. That thing would put a hole in concrete like a sharp knife into a filet. When I tried to borrow it again last year, the battery had gone south, and a replacement (obsolete) was as much as he'd paid for the drill. I borrowed a corded drill; he has a really nice boat anchor.


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've found the little M12 hammer drill to be a great for Tapcons and other small holes. It certainly is faster than a regular drill and a masonry bit. Also seems to make the masonry bits last longer.

Just drilled a couple 2" 5/8" holes for some wedge concrete anchors with the M12. Took about a minute or 2 per hole. Certainly not super speedy but for as often as I (the typical homeowner) drill into concrete, masonry, etc. it works for me. Not sure I could justify a rotary drill (or even rental) for the few holes I drill.

I think if you have expectations that it will fall somewhere between a regular drill + masonry bit at the low end and a rotary drill at the high end you'll be fine. Don't expect it to push out 1/2-3/4 holes and I think you'll be happy no matter what hammer drill you pick.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

WarEagle86 said:


> What corded model did you go with? Bosch?


Ya, a Bosch. I did a write-up on it here not too long ago. 
http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/hammer-drill-vs-rotory-hammer-my-results-116821/

I was going into 60-90yo concrete with plenty of large chunks of the local granite rocks for filler.

I spent hours with the cordless and basically got half of my hole half way. The rotary hammer zipped 'em all in a matter of minutes with a whole lot effort on my part too, and with much less bit wear on cheaper bits compared to what I picked up for the hammer drill.


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

forresth said:


> Ya, a Bosch. I did a write-up on it here not too long ago.
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/hammer-drill-vs-rotory-hammer-my-results-116821/
> 
> I was going into 60-90yo concrete with plenty of large chunks of the local granite rocks for filler.
> ...


That would be about what I'd expect with a Bosch.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've got a few of the M18 hammer drills with the XC batterys. I don't think you'll be let down with them at all if you're mainly using it for Tapcons. If you were planning on drilling 1/2" holes on a regular basis it would be a different story, but for 1/4" holes and under, it's not worth buying a corded hammer-drill IMO.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

but if that is all you are doing, a regular drill is more than enough and has less to break and go wrong with it.


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

forresth said:


> but if that is all you are doing, a regular drill is more than enough and has less to break and go wrong with it.


Before I got the M18 combo kit I have now I had the Milwaukee M18 drill/driver without the hammer function and it would not drill a 5/32" pilot into my slab at my house. That was with fresh bits and battery.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

precisely, you need the percussion setting of hte hammer drill to drill into concrete... some say impact drivers can also do such a task.. ive tried it a couple of times to see if it works... no dice... 

i have a cordless hammer drill which only gets used if i have to drill 2 or 3 small diameter holes.. anything more and im reaching for the hitachi sds rotary hammer


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> precisely, you need the percussion setting of hte hammer drill to drill into concrete... some say impact drivers can also do such a task.. ive tried it a couple of times to see if it works... no dice...
> 
> i have a cordless hammer drill which only gets used if i have to drill 2 or 3 small diameter holes.. anything more and im reaching for the hitachi sds rotary hammer


Exactly. This cordless hammer I've got now seems to do pretty well at establishing pilots for Tapcons. Which is pretty much all I'd reasonably expect it to do. Any more and I'd look to get a corded model. 

My main concern was the hammer function on the drill to be finicky or more novelty than useful. I've since used it a couple of times and it's pretty efficient at what I'll be doing with it.


----------

